#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-25
<hadoop> uu
#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-26
<D-eye> 大家好！？
<foxkaworus> hi!?
<louie> hi,hi
<Tiger0319> 喵！
<__CA__> ??
<D-eye> 老虎出現了
<HugoKuo__> HI
<HugoKuo__> 請問interfaces 如何設定 可以讓eth1 開機up 
<acman> HugoKuo__: 應該是 /etc/network/interfaces 
<acman> HugoKuo__: auto eth1 就會自己up了吧
<HugoKuo__> acman , 這就是問題囉 ~"~
<acman> HugoKuo__: 有用 GUI的 netwrokmanager 我就不知道了,我跟它不熟
<HugoKuo__> acman , 我跟GUI也不熟 ，小弟環境全server 
<HugoKuo__> http://pastebin.com/ybqvTBuS
<acman> HugoKuo__: 我連ppp0 都是這樣自動up的
<HugoKuo__> 沒指定ip 就不起來 
<acman> HugoKuo__: 沒指定 ip 起不來是正常的吧
<HugoKuo__> 用static or manual 都沒用 我是在natty 
<HugoKuo__> acman ，可是用ifconfig eth1 up 會起來說
<acman> HugoKuo__: 這....我就不知了,我沒把 ubuntu當server用
<HugoKuo__> acman , 感謝AC男
<acman> HugoKuo__: 正常來說應該是會起來,不過你如果要用的話,不是dhcp也應該有ip,有ip就 static 設好看它起不起得來
<acman> HugoKuo__: 如果還起不來就真的怪了
<acman> HugoKuo__: 沒進GUI的話,開機接console看看到底發生啥事吧
<louie> 看了 pastebin 之後，發現你的 eth1 只有一行 auto eth1 是不夠的，要二行
<louie> auto eth1
<louie> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<louie> 這樣開機後才會自己起來
<D-eye> 我正在嘗試要在10.04上驅動觸控螢幕
<D-eye> ~"~
<D-eye> 我根據我的觸控螢幕型號找到這個網頁 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1375047
<D-eye> 到了 Compile the xorg module 的部份時他要我 apply the attached patch 可是介紹這個的頁面掛掉了...
<D-eye> 請問要如何apply 自己下載下來的patch檔呢？
<HugoKuo__> acman , 將address 跟 netmask 都綁 0.0.0.0 即可囉
<acman> HugoKuo__: 這種....太特例了!沒試過 XD
<HugoKuo__> oh , 各位前面
<HugoKuo__> 前輩
<HugoKuo__> 話說如果linux router 因為當機掛掉重開
<HugoKuo__> 那ARP table 不見的話怎辦?
<HugoKuo__> 我似乎都要等很久讓她慢慢自己好
<acman> HugoKuo__: 多久??多大的網路
<HugoKuo__> 單一節點10個VMs
<acman> HugoKuo__: arp 都是讓它自己慢慢補的
<HugoKuo__> 總共6個節點再測試
<HugoKuo__> 我那天很誇張 等了 24小時以上 超見鬼
<acman> @@
<acman> 一天.....
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: 那就 $ arp x.x.x.x 去抓囉 XD
<HugoKuo__> 不過我的小環境 6架VM 單一節膽 還OK
<HugoKuo__> 不過時間也是不等就是了
<acman> BlueT_: ......
<acman> BlueT_: 等不到,所以反過來....也是可以啦
<BlueT_> arping, sorry
<HugoKuo__> 我是剛剛才想到 ARP的問題    
<HugoKuo__> 沒經驗處理
<HugoKuo__> 從linux router 上做?
<HugoKuo__> 馬上測試一下 XD   因為 instance 已經進不去囉
<acman> HugoKuo__: 通常的問題都是網路不通, arp -D 把 table清掉讓它重建
<acman> HugoKuo__: 照道理說第一次封包過來就會記了, 主動 arping就是...它不過來,你先過去問的意思
<HugoKuo__> soga 這樣清楚了一點 再把ARP翻一翻
<HugoKuo__> 妳們好強@@
<HugoKuo__> 有沒有興趣架cloud IaaS XD
<acman> 那要看老闆有沒有需求了
<HugoKuo__> soga
<acman> 肯撥預算買設備跟肯給時間....玩什麼都可以
<HugoKuo__> 2011 COSCUP會參加ㄇ
 * acman 太嫩,沒資格參加 XD
<HugoKuo__> ................
<HugoKuo__> 掯 我線再從開前端他還是一直暢通無阻
<HugoKuo__> 真怪
<HugoKuo__> 想製造錯誤都很難
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: 我知前也有在玩 Virtualization 相關 :P
<HugoKuo__> acman , 你的GFS 玩得如何
<HugoKuo__> BlueT_, nice XD
<HugoKuo__> BlueT_ , 哪方面呢?
<acman> HugoKuo__: 沒時間玩,我們機房要大歲修,還要補人....
<HugoKuo__> 10.0.1.16                        (incomplete)                              br100
<HugoKuo__> 172.16.4.238             ether   00:1b:21:af:98:ee   C                     eth0
<HugoKuo__> 10.0.1.19                ether   02:16:3e:0e:81:cd   C                     br100
<HugoKuo__> 10.0.1.16 代表還在等待囉?
<HugoKuo__> acman , 辛苦了
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: KVM and Xen (Citrix XenServer)
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: KVM 是自己玩，Xen 是公司系統架構採用
<HugoKuo__> BlueT_ , 了解  我是在OpenStack 上跑KVM
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: 以前沒 OpenStack... T_T
<HugoKuo__> Bluet_ , 之後會抓XEN 來跑跑
<HugoKuo__> BlueT_ , 也是
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: 過這陣子要來玩 OpenStack
<HugoKuo__> BlueT_ , GJ 
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: 屆時還要請教你了 :)
<HugoKuo__> BlueT_ , 我哪有資格 ， 有興趣 可以碰面比較快 XD
<HugoKuo__> 上禮拜跑去Dlink XD
<HugoKuo__> 我老闆今天跟我Fighting 他很不爽我到處免費跟大家交流
 * acman 躲在角落畫圈圈
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: hahaha
<acman> HugoKuo__: 交流要有技巧
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: geeks 都是要交流的呀
<acman> HugoKuo__: keyword 交流出去就好, 其它的部份人家自己會補起來,這樣就不是整包流出去了
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: 靠自己會得部份，去跟人換自己不會的部份 :P
<HugoKuo__> acman , 我希望趕快有更多人能熟悉  
<HugoKuo__> BlueT_ , that's my point !!!!
<HugoKuo__> 就是還沒有大公司要採用 我好期待有一個公司或是機構要大規模佈署
<HugoKuo__> 如果中華電信要做這塊該有多好 XD
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: 其實有耶。
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: 敢問您在那一家服務？
<HugoKuo__> BlueT_ , 我研究過 要投入的有 DELTA  , QUANDA , SYSTEX 
<HugoKuo__> 我再爛BIOS公司
<HugoKuo__> AMI ........
<acman> 這叫爛公司 orz
<HugoKuo__> 老外搞不清楚台灣狀況真的
<HugoKuo__> 每天在那邊天馬行空
<HugoKuo__> 我還蠻想去QUANDA的啦
<HugoKuo__> 可惜我學歷開天窗 ~"~
<acman> HugoKuo__: 我在台灣公司,還不是一樣搞不清楚台灣狀況
<HugoKuo__> 喔耶 今天學到ARP XD
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: 其實還有幾間大公司有再做雲端啦 :P
#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-27
<HugoKuo__> BlueT_ :還有哪幾家呢? 最近想找其他團隊加入
<hepha> hello
<D-eye> Hi
<zhenbeiju> 好久没来了  看看
#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-28
<HugoKuo> morning
<__CA__> morning
<HugoKuo> morning
<HugoKuo> 是否有人使用xfs 為 檔案系統?
<BlueT_> 之前公司的 DB 是用 xfs
<HugoKuo> 我在想是否能把KVM的image 檔案系統用xfs 
<HugoKuo> 跑ubuntu
<HugoKuo> 也不是我的問題旯，朋友她們想用 fusion io
<HugoKuo> 可是對於xfs 很快
<HugoKuo> 在ext 上速度剩下1/7 跟一般的硬碟沒兩樣
<HugoKuo> 320G  100萬日圓@@
<HugoKuo> BlueT_ : KMV 的cpu 虛擬化比率 有固定嗎???
<acman> HugoKuo: 用哪種檔案系統,你還要看檔案的型態
<HugoKuo> acman , 可以理解
<acman> HugoKuo: 我們公司幾乎都不用 XFS
<HugoKuo> acman , 了解:>
<acman> 敝公司目前還是用 reiserfs 當主力
<__CA__> acman: killerfs ?
<D-eye> ubuntu 11.04 Server 的cups 架不起來~"~
<D-eye> 請問有大大在IRC上嗎？T_T
<BlueT_> HugoKuo: fusion io 這麼貴呀？我記得他是 SSD enhancement
<BlueT_> HugoKuo: 有在 2.6.35 的 kernel 上測過 ext4 on fusion io 嗎？
<BlueT_> HugoKuo: 您說的『cpu 虛擬化比率』的意思是....？
<BlueT_> acman: 你們用 reiserfs  喔？ XD
<BlueT_> HugoKuo: 不知道是什麼 service 需要虛擬話又需要大量 IO 呢？ :3
<night> 有人 吗
<night> 遇到一问题
<night> - -
#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-29
<HugoKuo> BLUEt_ , 虛擬化比率 I mean 一個實體core 可以虛擬化成幾個vcores
<justin___> hello
<HugoKuo> 有一個問題 不知道該請叫誰 XD
<HugoKuo> 我決定來這邊試試看
<HugoKuo> virsh # nodeinfo
<HugoKuo> CPU model:           x86_64
<HugoKuo> CPU(s):              8
<HugoKuo> CPU frequency:       1600 MHz
<HugoKuo> CPU socket(s):       1
<HugoKuo> Core(s) per socket:  4
<HugoKuo> Thread(s) per core:  2
<HugoKuo> NUMA cell(s):        1
<HugoKuo> Memory size:         3941744 kB
<HugoKuo> 這是3.4 quad cores 的  主機
<HugoKuo> CPU(s) 為何是 8 @@
<acman> SMP?
<acman> BlueT_: 是啊!!除非是loading重的DB,才會考慮要不要用xfs
<acman> HugoKuo: 應該說 Hyper-Threading 才對
<HugoKuo> acman , 懂了懂了 XD   4*2 =8  所以CPU(s) = 執行緒數量
<HugoKuo> 剩下的問題就是 CPU 虛擬化比率 一問了
<Guest11704> 出来聊聊天哈，
<louie> 呵呵，聊什麼啊
<louie> Guest11704: 請問您是用 android 連的嗎?
<louie> 我上次用 AndChat 連，結果自動將我的 nick 也改成 Guestxxxxx 的。
<Guest11704> 不是啦
<louie> 但是在 pc 上的就不會被改
<Guest11704> 不是用Android
<louie> 了解，那你知道為什麼 nick 會被改啊
<Guest11704> 这个我也不太了解，你问下管理员
<louie> 有看到系統說好像一分鐘內要 identify 才行，否則就被改成 guestxxxxx，但是我不知道要如何 identify
<Guest11704> identify
<louie> 看說明好像是如此 /msg nickserv identify
<louie> 改天再試看看
<BlueT_> acman: DB 的 performance 很重要，一般 loading 都重吧 XD
<BlueT_> HugoKuo: 要多少 vCPU 應該都沒限吧 XD
<HugoKuo> BlueT_ , 這正是我煩惱的問題 XD
<HugoKuo> BLUET_ : 不能控制VCPU 效能就不一致 ~"~
<HugoKuo> ㄎㄎ 在#kvm 被罵 XD not making sense :<
<BlueT_> HugoKuo: 你可以控制呀，我說得上限是說，KVM 不會去規定你要怎麼分配 XD
<BlueT_> HugoKuo: 被罵？
<HugoKuo> 因為是一個一個thread   , 並不是我腦袋想的vcores 
<HugoKuo> 我還是多念點書再去發問
<HugoKuo> Bluet_, Thanks
<BlueT_> @@""
<HugoKuo> Cloud platform 只要還有記憶體 就可以一直開 VM.....
<BlueT_> 是呀
<HugoKuo> 開到記憶體用光光
<BlueT_> ohoh 還要記得 fd 的限制 XD
<HugoKuo> 不過如果要提供AWS EC2 的服務
<HugoKuo> 請問您指的FD是?
<BlueT_> file descriptor
<HugoKuo> Google 了一下
<BlueT_> ex, /etc/security/limits.conf 裡的 nofile
<HugoKuo> 看一下喔
<HugoKuo> 瞭解了 
<HugoKuo> 可能我硬體的資源還沒大到會觸碰到那個集線
<HugoKuo> s/極限
<BlueT_> 之前碰過不能開超過 8 個 VM 的限制（許多年前 XD）
<acman> BlueT_: DB loading重不重不是我可以控制的,那要看PM/行銷/企畫的本事
<acman> BlueT_: 敝社的PM/行銷/企畫對系統網管都很好,所以.....我的時間很多
 * acman 可惜不是錢多
<BlueT_> acman: 應該是看 Architect 或 Developer 的本事吧？ XD
<acman> BlueT_: 量不夠大只要不是系統網管造成的就好
<BlueT_> acman: XDDDD
#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-30
<Will> morning
<BlueT_> :)
<BlueT_> 早
#ubuntu-tw 2012-07-23
<Easter> 原來這真的有人會回(差點哭了   大家都掛著
<darkx> lol
<clarence1> 要怎麼讓gcin輸入法的狀態通知出現？
<Easter> 在控制中心的系統語言 再次確認輸入法試試
<KiteHero> haha
<KiteHero> hello~
<BlueT_> KiteHero: hiya :)
<KiteHero> 這個感覺好神奇 XD
<KiteHero> 有人知道怎麼把PearOS上的launchpad功能裝到Ubuntu上嗎？
<KiteHero> u.3ao6u.3
<KiteHero> 有沒有ppa可以用
 * BlueT_ 不知道那是啥 XD
<KiteHero> 很像Mac上面的小功能
<KiteHero> http://www.muktware.com/sites/default/files/images/os/pearos04.jpg
<darkx> KiteHero: 感覺有點像 gnome-shell 的 avtive menu XD
#ubuntu-tw 2012-07-25
<hugokuo1> 請問有前輩知道 如何 限制系統記憶體使用量嗎
<hugokuo1> 機器上有48G
<hugokuo1> 我想讓系統暫時只能用8G
<kengyu> hugokuo1, kernel parameter mem=8G
<hugokuo1> kengyu, thx
#ubuntu-tw 2012-07-28
<U2> 123
<U2> HI§A¦n
#ubuntu-tw 2013-07-22
<extraymond_> 新的網站有點帥呵！！！
#ubuntu-tw 2013-07-26
<adugeek> 沒人講話？
<adugeek> !chinese
<adugeek> !Chinese
#ubuntu-tw 2013-07-27
<chen> 請問 無線網路 連不了怎麼辦0.0
<daychen> 請問 無線網路 不能用怎麼辦0.0
<z3roblock> 請問美國現在主機是在維護嗎?
#ubuntu-tw 2013-07-28
<xieyunzi> hello
<Clydelin> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2014-07-21
<ianp> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2014-07-24
<gshmu> 我的ubuntu無法冷啓動。
<gshmu> 停留在淡淡的紫色界面，然後重啓進入系統。
<gshmu> syslog: https://dpaste.de/B2nh
<gshmu> 開機後能確定屏幕是亮的，然後沒有任何反應。只有Num Lock等幾個鍵可以用。
<gshmu> 按時間推算，這次開機並沒有記錄在log
#ubuntu-tw 2015-07-23
<myx999> 有玩过KVM的吗
#ubuntu-tw 2019-07-23
<yao_ziyuan> 刚给我的 ubuntu 18.04 做了个升级，发现 chrome 里的黑体字都没有黑体了。这我在 ubuntu 18.10 里也见过，后来发现是 18.10 的中文字体设置有问题（ubuntu 18.10 系统语言为英文时就没问题）。所以后来我一直用 18.04。现在 18.04 也有这个问题了，请问应该怎么解决？
<yao_ziyuan> 目前我系统语言切换到英文，解决了这个问题。请问中文系统语言的粗体设置怎么纠正的？
<yao_ziyuan> 问一下：ubuntu 18.10 开始，如果系统语言是中文，字体设置会自动让 Chrome 里的许多黑体文字变成非黑体。ubuntu 18.04 最近更新后也这样了。你们是怎么解决的？
#ubuntu-tw 2020-07-26
<lw> hello
<lw> hello
